# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lipo in cosmipolis Brugge

## blackcat1982

Binnen 2.5 weken is het zover. Dan krijg ik een volledige lipo van buik, lenden, benen en armen... Spannend!!

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes!!

Laat je ons weten hoe je alles ervaren hebt en wat je van die kliniek vindt?
Alvast bedankt!

Spannend idd hé...  :Wink:

----------


## blackcat1982

Nu ik eindelijk de tijd heb om iets meer te vertellen over mezelf zal ik dat doen.
Ik ben een 28-jarig meisje en ben 1m 67 groot en weeg 75 kg, wat een stuk teveel is voor mijn grootte. Nu hindert het gewicht me niet, maar wel blijven de plaatsen waar ik vroeger altijd al last van had toen ik 57 kg woog me storen. 

De dag voor mijn liposuctie zal ik mijn maten op het forum plaatsen en die zal ik geregeld updaten na de operatie. Ik vind het jammer dat ik van niemand zo'n gegevens kan terugvinden.

----------


## blackcat1982

Hier komen de maten:

linkerbovenarm 37 cm
rechterbovenarm 36 cm

taille 82 cm

poep 112 cm

rechterdij 64 cm
linkerdij 65 cm

rechterknie 42 cm
linkerknie 42 cm

Nog anderhalve dag

----------

